
The missing Samsung EVO 840 – 250 GB SSD Repair Manual [pdf] - convivialdingo
http://www2.futureware.at/~philipp/ssd/TheMissingManual.pdf
======
convivialdingo
This was far more in-depth than I expected. Interesting read if only for the
hardware/software interfaces.

